# pdb or mothball crystals



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't even consider eating honey stored in a napthalene tainted super. There might not be enough to make you sick, but why would you want to eat that crap? 

If it were me I would scrap them and buy or build new ones.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Can you clarify? Was it HONEY stored in the comb in the supers, or extracted supers? I annually store my wet supers with paradichlorobenzene (sp?) moth crystals, BUT!!! before I give the supers to the bees, I air them out with a box fan set on hi to blow air through them for a day before I put them on the hives. 

I have read elsewhere that moth crystals that do not contain para... will not control the wax moth.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Lets not confuse "moth balls" that contain napthalene (sp?) w/ paradichlorobenzene (sp?). Both kinds are sold (check before you buy) but only PDB has been (long time ago) approved for use in hives and honey NOT for human consumption.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

If it was moth crystals or PDb like the title said, then they should be fine after a year.

Do you know that that is what kept the bees out of the supers? Were there bees in there at all over the summer? Did the bees pack the bottom boxes full or swarm? Or was it just the year or the hive that didn't produce as well?

If it was naphalene IMHO i'd scrap the wax and put new foundation in after letting them weather a while.

Rick


----------



## moonlightbeekeeper (Jul 4, 2007)

most of my hives produced fine the ones that had these supers on had no activity in the supers at all and some of them may have swarmed i seem to bee having a year from he double hockey sticks with finding a couple of hives that had foul brood like cells and smells to hives that were abandoned and taken by wax moths what a mess i do know the differance between naptha-whatever and pdb unfortunatily not everyone does. I guess i'll hav e to destroy about 70 med supers of drawn comb and start over.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I wouldn't consider using mothballs of any type....I would consider BT....


----------



## Fenc'in Bee (Apr 17, 2008)

Dave W , would you clarify your statement about PDB . Are you saying that PDB is approved for use with comb and honey, but not if the comb or honey is for human consumption? What about empty honey supers that will have honey stored in for human consumption?

Thanks,
Nevin


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

PDB can be used inside EMPTY honey supers and EMPTY brood chambers. Both must be exposed to the open air to "remove" the chemical before placing on hive.

Comb containing honey, such as "comb honey", can NOT be treated w/ PDB.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Keep in mind also that unlike BT, PDCB is highly volatile and easily soluble in wax substance. Beeswax can take up this material and a part of it may later migrate into honey.

http://www.beesource.com/point-of-v...otection-of-honey-combs-from-wax-moth-damage/


----------

